# DIY mesh background



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm looking to buy some suction cups, I just don't know where to buy them... I'm trying to make a moss background for my freshwater aquarium.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you might try the one of the dollar stores....I seen some at one, that have little hooks that attach to them


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

i'll check it out.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Home Depot..there is probably an application..like shower attachements or something.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

You can try your local fish stores. That's where I got mine.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Dollar giant for sure. 1.25 for 8 or so... Don't remember the exact number.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i use a lot of suction cups for dividers. The dollar store ones aren't that great, they lose their suction pretty quickly. The best ones are the ones made by fluval or aquaclear, it's the ones they use for their filters. It's kind of pricy at 4 for 5 bucks or so, but they'll last and they're strong


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can find some at LFS or also michaels


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Rona, Homedepot, Canadian Tires. They are pretty good too.


----------

